# Copperhead and SUV Owners - Step Up!



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Howdy PIB. The one problem the Chickee's always pose are the parks party limits, besides the person limit. As far as I know, there is no chickee with over a two party limit unless somethings been chnged recently. So more than two boats cannot stay on the same chickee at one time. 

This being said, there are a few chickees that are relativly close togeather. For instance the upper joe, oyster bay, and shark river are all fairly close (basically the distance of oyster bay appart). Additionall, there are a couple in Hells bay that I have not yet explored that are relativly close togeather. So if a few boats wanted to have a moring meeting place after staying on different chickees, then that is def do-able. 

Beach camping is the best thing from a kayak, but I have yet to try it on a boat. Large party limits plus the ability to light fires make it a very tempting option, though. As always, I believe ground sites should be avioded at all cost. Every one I've stayed at has had terrible bugs (even in 40 degree weather!!!!) and mud, a def buzz kill  :-/

I really like the sound of this and would love to come along if something does get put togeather.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

will this be an exclusive Ankona only thing? if not would love to jump on board. 

Have tried to get some threads going on a camping trip but like you said they have just died off.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

As long as you wear your Ankona underwear you should be fine
.. 
Jokes aside, sounds like a good trip, good luck..


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> As long as you wear your Ankona underwear you should be fine
> ..
> Jokes aside, sounds like a good trip, good luck..


Wear can I get said underwear? I'm down.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Howdy PIB. The one problem the Chickee's always pose are the parks party limits, besides the person limit. As far as I know, there is no chickee with over a two party limit unless somethings been chnged recently. So more than two boats cannot stay on the same chickee at one time.
> 
> This being said, there are a few chickees that are relativly close togeather. For instance the upper joe, oyster bay, and shark river are all fairly close (basically the distance of oyster bay appart). Additionall, there are a couple in Hells bay that I have not yet explored that are relativly close togeather. So if a few boats wanted to have a moring meeting place after staying on different chickees, then that is def do-able.
> 
> ...


I am aware of that. I figure everyone split up to certain areas they want to explore and just have a meet up point for lunch somewhere. or something like that.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> > Howdy PIB. The one problem the Chickee's always pose are the parks party limits, besides the person limit. As far as I know, there is no chickee with over a two party limit unless somethings been chnged recently. So more than two boats cannot stay on the same chickee at one time.
> >
> > This being said, there are a few chickees that are relativly close togeather. For instance the upper joe, oyster bay, and shark river are all fairly close (basically the distance of oyster bay appart). Additionall, there are a couple in Hells bay that I have not yet explored that are relativly close togeather. So if a few boats wanted to have a moring meeting place after staying on different chickees, then that is def do-able.
> >
> ...


Sounds like we're good to go then. In terms of personal recomendation, my favorites are the Harney river, the Oyster bay, and the Roger Rivers chickee. Rogers may be a strech for smaller micros, but the rest are very accesible. Just watch out for Henry the Hungry Aliigator who hangs by Rogers


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > Howdy PIB. The one problem the Chickee's always pose are the parks party limits, besides the person limit. As far as I know, there is no chickee with over a two party limit unless somethings been chnged recently. So more than two boats cannot stay on the same chickee at one time.
> > >
> > > This being said, there are a few chickees that are relativly close togeather. For instance the upper joe, oyster bay, and shark river are all fairly close (basically the distance of oyster bay appart). Additionall, there are a couple in Hells bay that I have not yet explored that are relativly close togeather. So if a few boats wanted to have a moring meeting place after staying on different chickees, then that is def do-able.
> > >
> ...


Its funny how just a year ago, "us south florida guys" just meant you and I. Now it's tripled in size, and I know a couple more that will be soon, too. 

Ryan (poontoon) is in. So is Ryan (high and dry). I spoke to both of them last night in a conference call...lol
Last week when Anthony(saltyguy) stopped by to check out my skiff, he told me he was definitely up for it. If you guys are up for it, we can get something together. 
The way I see it, Ryan, Ryan, Anthony and myself are doing something regardless. Even if it's just head down to Flamingo for a day, do some fishing, then meet back up afterward to hang out and talk smack. The more that show interest, the better the planning and outcome would be.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm in. 

To get everyone together, we should do a bigger campsite. Even if is for lunch. East cape is nice.  I am familiar with most of the Mingo campsites.  Cane patch is big but far. Graveyard could be cool or shark river. Maybe it really doesnt matter as long as we get out there. 

Going to chuck on Thurs to check out a few more campsites and fishing areas

PIB. Let me know about Mingo. Gotta get some pics of these Copperheads cruising. If its just Ryan, Anthony, you and I plus the fishing parteners...anywhere will do.

If we go up north. Watsons place is BA. A little history lesson at lunch too. Lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

5 copperhead would make for a nice run. Let me know.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That Graveyard creek site might be just the ticket for a group of boats since I see Outwards Bound and Boy Scout groups there regularly. The downside to Graveyard is that it's on the ground with all the critters that implies and on a winter low can be pretty much land locked on low tide (unless you run out of the back door to the north then east...).


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

If your at Flamingo you could try to get Mel to drive there and BBQ for the day.....Also it would make it nice for the "day tripers" and I bet some nice photo opportunies.

The Flamingo Campground is located at the end of the main park road in Flamingo. It has 234 drive-in sites (55 with a view of the water), 3 walk-up group sites (on the water's edge), and 40 walk-up sites (9 on the water's edge). It also provides cold water showers, two dump stations, picnic tables, grills, and an amphitheater for winter programs.
As of January 15, 2011, there are 41 sites in the T-Loop with electrical hookups.  Flamingo has several hiking trails and canoe trails, and opportunities for saltwater fishing are plentiful

Just Sayingggggggg......


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> it's on the ground with all the critters


Critters??


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

> If your at Flamingo you could try to get Mel to drive there and BBQ for the day.....Also it would make it nice for the "day tripers" and I bet some nice photo opportunies.
> 
> The Flamingo Campground is located at the end of the main park road in Flamingo. It has 234 drive-in sites (55 with a view of the water), 3 walk-up group sites (on the water's edge), and 40 walk-up sites (9 on the water's edge). It also provides cold water showers, two dump stations, picnic tables, grills, and an amphitheater for winter programs.
> As of January 15, 2011, there are 41 sites in the T-Loop with electrical hookups.  Flamingo has several hiking trails and canoe trails, and opportunities for saltwater fishing are plentiful
> ...




Plus it feels like staying at the Ritz then camping in the back country.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Between the bugs, the racoons, and the occasional big 'gator that site has a high potential for "entertainment"...

A few years back I went bow in to drop off a young couple when the lady needed a Porta-Potti... It had taken her over an hour or two of discomfort before she was willing to use that facility. Imagine the results when just after they stepped on ground a very large 'gator came strolling out from behind the only Porta-Pottie there... I think the young lady believed that I knew that critter was there since she didn't speak to me the rest of the day.... By the way you'll need some serious tiedowns for coolers on any land site since the racoons will really eat everything in your cooler otherwise.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> > If your at Flamingo you could try to get Mel to drive there and BBQ for the day.....Also it would make it nice for the "day tripers" and I bet some nice photo opportunies.
> >
> > The Flamingo Campground is located at the end of the main park road in Flamingo. It has 234 drive-in sites (55 with a view of the water), 3 walk-up group sites (on the water's edge), and 40 walk-up sites (9 on the water's edge). It also provides cold water showers, two dump stations, picnic tables, grills, and an amphitheater for winter programs.
> > As of January 15, 2011, there are 41 sites in the T-Loop with electrical hookups.  Flamingo has several hiking trails and canoe trails, and opportunities for saltwater fishing are plentiful
> ...


I don't know how recently you to stayed there, but earlier this month when I went they had REALLY let it go. Only two lots were open (A and C) and they were no longer mowing the grass. Additionally, many of the stoves have broken and are lying on their sides. Only plus was the A loop was free. It was kinda depressing see as it used to be a very nice camp ground..... :'(


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Going on Thurs to check out a few more campsites. taking the rods of course. lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm trying to get back out to Flamingo tomorrow if I find someone who wants to go.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

if one of you could get some pic's it may help to figor out what would work best. I was just thinking about the Day tripers and kids that may want to camp but still be near the bathrooms and docks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

hey PIB just saw ur post. still looking for someone to go to flamingo with? Im always down to go. Just let me know


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I will be at Flamingo Campground the weekend of January 14, 2012 with Boy Scouts. We have 3 sites reserved already in the Flamingo Campground.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

How is the get-together doing haven't heard of any thing would like to do something


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I believe we will be three copperheads deep on next Saturday.
If all goes as planned. In flamingo. 
Its hard to get everyone on the same page. I guess unless a hard date is set, it'll always be postponed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Is this ever gonna happen? Lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Is this ever gonna happen? Lol



lol, I don't know. If I can ever escape the prison called Cigarette Racing. These damn 12 hour shifts are brutal. I hate going to work....... These pre boat show hours are dreadful. I can't wait to be done with this project to enjoy freedom again!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > Is this ever gonna happen? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I don't know. If I can ever escape the prison called Cigarette Racing. These damn 12 hour shifts are brutal. I hate going to work....... These pre boat show hours are dreadful. I can't wait to be done with this project to enjoy freedom again!


Forget that! But we needa get the ball rolling on this! Is this gonna be strictly Ankona? Or what?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ryan and I should be down in the park this Saturday....


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was thinking of heading down there thi s Friday evening and camping at flamingo if I can get one o my friends to go I will head down that way for the weekend Never been fishing down there other than the five and a half hour drive down it should be fun to experience the area


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Won't be making it down this weekend to much to do and no one to go with me for the ride


----------

